# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  iva sui biglietti del treno e sui pedaggi autostradali

## Maria Pia Palmieri

oggi mi è venuto un dubbio atroce!!
ma per un professionista è possibile detrarre l'iva sui biglietti di viaggio (fattura) "Trenitalia" fatti esclusivamente per viaggi di lavoro?
e sempre il professionista può detrarre l'iva (40%) per i pedaggi autostradali (fattura AUTOSTRADE PER L'ITALIA) per l'auto usata promiscuamente?
Un grazie a chi mi darà una risposta esauriente.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si, se esiste la fattura per entrambi i costi (trasporto ferroviario e pedaggio stradale). Però questi costi devono ricollegarsi attraverso apposita documentazione a lavori fatti fuori sede (risultanti ad esempio dalle lettere di incarico professionale) o nel caso di partecipazione a fiere o convegni dalla conservazione di copia dei documenti di partecipazione alla fiera o convegno.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Si, se esiste la fattura per entrambi i costi (trasporto ferroviario e pedaggio stradale). Però questi costi devono ricollegarsi attraverso apposita documentazione a lavori fatti fuori sede (risultanti ad esempio dalle lettere di incarico professionale) o nel caso di partecipazione a fiere o convegni dalla conservazione di copia dei documenti di partecipazione alla fiera o convegno.

  Sei sicuro per i treni? mi risulta che l'art. 19-bis 1 del dpr 633/72 preveda alla lettera e), che ´non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa a prestazioni di trasporto di persone'.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Sei sicuro per i treni? mi risulta che l'art. 19-bis 1 del dpr 633/72 preveda alla lettera e), che ´non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa a prestazioni di trasporto di persone'.

  Si, ha ragione ma una diversa lettura della lettera e) dell'art. 19 bis -1 potrebbe condurre ad una diversa conclusione. L'articolo in questione, infatti, esordisce con una clausola di salvaguardia che recita: *salvo che formino oggetto dell'attività propria dell'impresa*, non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa alle prestazioni di trasporto di persone. 
Ora la R.M. 04/06/2002 n. 168, *nel definire il concetto di attività propria dell'impresa*, stabilisce che *tale concetto si individua nell'attività "normalmente" ed "abitualmente" esercitata dall'imprenditore*. *L'AdE precisa che ricade nella suddetta nozione non solo l'attività tipicamente svolta dall'impresa per il raggiungimento del fine economico definito dall'atto costitutivo, ma anche l'ulteriore attività ad esso legata da un nesso funzionale e non occasionale (Cass. n. 7423/2001), né meramente accessorio e strumentale (Cass. n. 7214/2001), attività rilevante per determinare il volume d'affari dell'impresa nel periodo considerato*.   
Per cui, rileggendo la norma di esclusione, evidenziando che un viaggio d'affari fatto in treno, per partecipare ad esempio ad una fiera nella quale possono promuovere la mia attività economica, ovvero un viaggio per incontrare dei clienti attuali o potenziali, è strutturalmente connesso alla mia attività,  è difficile disconoscere l'ipotesi posta dalla clausola di salvaguardia della detrazione.

----------

